# Le Mini Macaron - good or dud?



## Amazona

I've been doing my own nails with UV gel polish for a while and I'm thinking of purchasing a smaller light for travel so I can change my nail color or fix a peeled/broken nail while I'm out. Le Mini Macaron seems to be a perfect size for this. It's quite costly at 40€ (I paid 20€ for my large Rossi light).

But is it any good? Is there something else I should buy instead?


----------



## ilikedesigneriguess

Amazona said:


> I've been doing my own nails with UV gel polish for a while and I'm thinking of purchasing a smaller light for travel so I can change my nail color or fix a peeled/broken nail while I'm out. Le Mini Macaron seems to be a perfect size for this. It's quite costly at 40€ (I paid 20€ for my large Rossi light).
> 
> But is it any good? Is there something else I should buy instead?



I’d say that if you have a nail supply store near you that they have plenty of affordable lights, including handheld ones. However, they definitely wont be very fancy but will get the job done. Btw I love birds too, I have a Goffins 2 and a GCC, and my sis has an Amazon


----------



## Amazona

ilikedesigneriguess said:


> I’d say that if you have a nail supply store near you that they have plenty of affordable lights, including handheld ones. However, they definitely wont be very fancy but will get the job done. Btw I love birds too, I have a Goffins 2 and a GCC, and my sis has an Amazon


There is no nail supply store in this city (I live in the 3rd largest city in Finland). I think there might be one in our capital nearly 200 km away, and I've never seen any mention of a handheld, small light in any webstore either except one in Amazon, but...it's Amazon.
I actually found a MM full set in a local web flea market, new full set was 10€ so we'll see. For that price I'm okay to try it out. I'll share my results here later on.


----------



## ilikedesigneriguess

Amazona said:


> There is no nail supply store in this city (I live in the 3rd largest city in Finland). I think there might be one in our capital nearly 200 km away, and I've never seen any mention of a handheld, small light in any webstore either except one in Amazon, but...it's Amazon.
> I actually found a MM full set in a local web flea market, new full set was 10€ so we'll see. For that price I'm okay to try it out. I'll share my results here later on.


Ooh 10$ is bomb, good luck


----------



## chandra920

I know this is an old thread, but I use le mini macaron a lot.  The polishes aren’t perfect, but it’s super quick to fix a chip with the light and the polish.  One step is great.


----------

